# llevar blancos



## Yuri55

Hola, todos!

Estoy traduciendo "Ensayo para la determinacion de Mercurio".

En el procedimiento, hay una frase; "Llevar dos blancos."

*Transferir la solucion a una matraz aforado de 100 ml.
*Llevar a volumen con agua y homogenizar.
*Llevar dos blancos.
*El mercurio sera cuantificado en el sistema de arrastre de vapor frio.

"blanco" sera "target"? 

Como puedo traducir "llevar dos blancos" en ingles?


----------



## SmallJosie

Supongo que quiere decir que vayas vestido de blanco, no? O sea, la parte de arriba y la de abajo, también.


----------



## Ferf

Yuri55,

¿Estoy entendiendo esto correctamente? ¿El original esta en Español y dice "llevar dos blancos"?  "Target" es lo unico que se me ocurre pero me da miedo porque no tiene/hace mucho sentido, en Español.

¿"Blancos"?  ¿Para que hacen falta "blancos"/target en un examen quimico/quantitativo para mercurio?  No lo termino de entender, sorry


----------



## Ferf

Hmmm! En este foro aprendo Español 

Sí se usa "blancos" http://www.mtas.es/insht/MTA/MB_019_A94.htm
pero tengo que investigar mas...


----------



## Ferf

Yuri55

¡Estamos en un problema grande! Foreros, ¿Nos pueden ayudar? ¿fsabroso, donde estas?  No se como traducir "blancos" pero estuve estudiando ese texto que puse. Tu traduccion es sobre medir el porcentaje de mercurio. Yo no soy quimico pero si hago mediciones muy cientificas y super exactas y se lo siguiente: Uno calibra el instrumento de medicion o método usando DOS (2) patrones de comparacion que uno compra o prepara: Uno para calibrar el CERO y otro para calibrar un valor alto y conocido, digamos 100. Despues de esta calibracion de dos puntos, uno mide lo que quiere medir, que sale, no se, digamos 42.75.

Entonces,

En el texto que mencioné y leí (en Español) hablan de 1.-Blancos, 2.-la muestra y 3.-El patron. 

ENTONCES (y aqui, estoy adivinando, mucho ojo), la muestra (#2) es lo que uno quiere medir. El patron (#3) es el valor alto y conocido para hacer la calibracion en el valor alto de la escala.

¿Que es el "blanco"?

No lo se.

Pero adivino que es: un valor patron, conocido, preparado a proposito para calibrar el instrumento o método de medición EN EL VALOR EQUIVALENTE A ZERO (0).

O sea, "blanco" no es "target".

Pero estoy adivinando  , lo cual no me gusta hacer en el foro porque todos Uds se van a dar cuenta que solo sé que nada sé  

Yuri55, no me hagas caso, hay que esperar a un Forero con experiencia en quimica analitica.

Foreros, ¿Nos pueden ayudar? ¿fsabroso, donde estas?


----------



## Ferf

Y, corrrectamente, Jernets, "target"  = "objeto u objetivo".

El problema que nos agobia es "blanco". Yo primero pense "blanco" = "target", pero deduciendo del contexto de quimica analitica, estoy ADIVINANDO, no SABIENDO "blanco" = "un valor patron, conocido, preparado a proposito para calibrar el instrumento o método de medición EN EL VALOR EQUIVALENTE A ZERO (0)."

Pero no me gusta adivinar. Necesitamos un Forero quimico analitico


----------



## marythestar

Wenas... nueva aqui y he aqui mi humilde aporte...
Ferf tiene razon en el sentido de que el "blanco" se utiliza para calibrar equipos o para "normalizar" mediciones. La idea es que el resultado obtenido sea el real.
Como puso Yuri, si la solucion la mezcla con agua (solución-agua), en su caso un blanco seria agua-agua. Estoy adivinando porque no tengo idea de como se cuantifica Mercurio por arrastre de vapor frío...:S (Si me preguntan de métodos moleculares ahi podre ayudarles mas... )

Yo he traducido papers donde "target" se refiere al objetivo... tal como dice Jernets... 

Si yo tuviera que traducir "2 blancos" pondria "2 blanks" (Sorry si me equivoco... pero en papers solo he leido que usan blank para blanco... en ese contexto...)

Saludos

Mary


----------



## marythestar

... sip... esta como enredado este asunto... pero el contexto esta claro... es un protocolo... y si va a medir algo entonces estoy casi segura de que necesitara un blanco... pero "sample" en cualquier caso lo tomaria como lo que voy a analizar... la muestra... en este caso... el mercurio...


----------



## lforestier

A veces blancos se refiere a Hojas en Blanco o formularios por rellenar.


----------



## Yuri55

Muchas gracias por contestarme, SmallJosie, Jernets, Ferf, marythester!

Despues del texto mencionado, hay una formula.

"Sistema de deteccion fluorescencia"
ppm Hg=C-Cbk
Donde:
C=concentracion del analito en la muestra, ppm
Cbk=concentracion promedio de blancos, ppm

Y para este ensayo se utiliza "el sistema de arrastre de vapor con deteccion por absorcion atomica o fluorescencia".

"Blanco" sera "valor patron"?


----------



## Geneva

No recuerdo en química pero en Biología cuando hacíamos un experimento siempre teníamos lo que se llama "control", una muestra a la que no le hace nada y que sirve de referencia para las muestras a las que sí se les ha aplicado un tratamiento.
Cbk= sugiere que la palabra correcta en este contexto sería "blank".


----------



## Ferf

¡Geneva tiene razon! El texto que encontre con google http://www.mtas.es/insht/MTA/MB_019_A94.htm dice que hay dos blancos. En el punto *6.3.4 *dice "Blanco de reactivos. ...necesario para detectar la presencia de mercurio en los reactivos empleados en el método y efectuar las oportunas correcciones", basicamente lo que dice Geneva, que el "blanco" es la muestra que no se le hace nada y sirve de referencia. De referencia para el valor cero, me supongo yo.


----------



## Ferf

Yuri55,

Inspirado por la erudita, distinguida e ilustrada Geneva y hasta que llegue algun forero a sacarnos de la duda, no se me ocurre otra cosa  que EXPLICAR, no traducir, "blancos" = "control sample to establish the zero reference value"

Oh, Geneva, y del rompecabezas que nos puso Yuri55, habilmente descubrí que es determinacion de Mercurio en orina por spectrografia de absorcion en vapor frío, o sea que es mas tirado a la biologia que la quimica. ¿Te acuerdas Fundamentos de Bioquimica?


----------



## Yuri55

Mil gracias, Geneva y Fern!

Tambien estoy de acuerdo con "blank".

Me salvaron de verdad!  Gracias!!!


----------

